# Which diff do i need to use to acheive 200MPH?



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

Which diff do i need to use on my V-SPEC R32 GTR to acheive 200MPH ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

FFS

!!

****en Search.......

What kind of brain dead options are they on that poll ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104443-your-top-speed.html

Idiot


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> Which diff do i need to use on my V-SPEC R32 GTR to acheive 200MPH ?


How long is a piece of string??

Stock diff ratio will be fine if you have plenty of power and can rev high enough but there;s no set answer to your question.

Rob


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> FFS
> 
> !!
> 
> ...



nope doesnt answer is question clearly... he wanted to know what final drive ratio he would need.. not a lecture on how to use the search button.. 




and like rob say its a matter of revs... gear ratio.. + HP & torque.. so to hold 200mph you would need alot... of each.. but dont know the actual answer myself..


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tyndago - GT-R Transmissions

Look down.

On a R32/R33 stock gear set , on a 275/40/17 . 8000 rpm in 5th gear is 197 mph. 4.111 rear gear . 0.752 5th.

R34 3.545 gear ratio = 217 mph at 8000 rpm in 6th gear. 

I have done an indicated on speedo 295 km/hr in a 400 whp R34 GT-R . 283 km/hr on the Power FC. About 175 mph.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks very much frosty, if either you or he bothered to read the link I posted , you would have seen that thread pretty much covers off all aspecs of the question.

The last post on that thread was 24th Jan / as in 4 days ago.

Its a fair question, but given that this is the second largest database of info for GTR's , I would have thought most people might have considered a question like that may have been asked before.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Probably one of the most usless polls i`ve had the misfortune to see on here.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good god :banned::banned::banned::banned::banned::banned:


Mick


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

An interesting poll .:lamer:

Just wondered where the 
" I cant reach 320 khp as I always wake up from my dream at 300 " option was


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

How can you have owned a car that never actually existed ?


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

everyones so quick to bite a guys head off on this site 
i have gotten 320 kph from my 33gtr,and its just a standard v-spec
and i was under the impression,that one the limiter is removed,they are all capable of that speed?
but im not an expert,so i could be wrong


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What colour is the sky in this world you live in ?


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

So... either you're a troll or you've been played for a fool. V Spec GT-Rs didn't exist until 1993. Unless you've got one that somehow managed to be built in 93 and traveled back in time to be "produced" in 1991... That must be the secret to its race victories. They got technology from the future! lol


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

irishboy1977 said:


> everyones so quick to bite a guys head off on this site
> i have gotten 320 kph from my 33gtr,and its just a standard v-spec
> and i was under the impression,that one the limiter is removed,they are all capable of that speed?
> but im not an expert,so i could be wrong


320kph = 200mph = std v spec =:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh dear lord... how did I miss that post? Not a single standard Skyline GT-R V spec in the world can achieve 320 kph. Standard meaning just speed and boost restrictor removed. To get to that speed you're looking at 560+ hp... did your car have 560+ hp when your speed limiter was removed? Then it wasn't a STANDARD V spec. So.. NO. They aren't all capable of that speed.

I hope you're being humourous since the rest of your posts seem perfectly sane and rational.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Irishboy, This site has some pretty cool info and a lot of good contributors, but its somethimes spoilt by people who just log on and ask a question without making any effort to help themselves first.
My point was that, theres already a thread running that answers the question asked and some.....
It seems that this is becoming commonplace now, hey, most people who post here are more than happy to assist other gtr owners, but its pretty annoying when people appear to be incapable of at least checking top see if theres a thread running which answers one's question, or doing a basic search first.
If you think thats harsh, you need to harden up .....

Wait till you get get BANNED from the site for asking a question .....


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

The J said:


> So... either you're a troll or you've been played for a fool. V Spec GT-Rs didn't exist until 1993. Unless you've got one that somehow managed to be built in 93 and traveled back in time to be "produced" in 1991... That must be the secret to its race victories. They got technology from the future! lol


If you knew your GTR's well enough then you should already know that the first R32 GTR was a 1989 when it was released, it told the world for a journy on the fastest track car which was breaking records all over the world, from there nissan designed a First Victory Specification model that specially came out for "BATHURST TOOHEYS 1000" In 1991 which smashed more records in Australia beating all V8 SuperCars and Ford Cosworth Sierras and ETC...

Nissan was who told me it is the V-SPEC Model when i gave them the Chassis and model number.

As far as i know only the V-SPEC II came out in 1993, First V-SPEC was in 1991 when it smashed all the V8 SUPER CARS and COSWORTH SIERRAS IN BATHURST TOOHEYS 1000KM RACE.

I suggest you go and do more research before you assume.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The first Vspec was made for the R32. April 92 – April 93 (1453) plate diff. Vspec 11. April 93 – April 94 (1303) active diff.
Nismo made 560. There were also 228 with N1 engines.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> First V-SPEC was in 1991 when it smashed all the V8 SUPER CARS





> I suggest you go and do more research before you assume.






> How can you have owned a car that never actually existed ?




I suggest you do some research ...

Clearly you have no idea


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> Nissan was who told me it is the V-SPEC Model when i gave them the Chassis and model number.QUOTE]
> 
> I would definetly take Nissan dealerships word over a couple of people behind a screen, thinking they were the people that designed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Actually, Its me and the rest of the world, who think theres no such thing as a v spec 1991 GTR.....
Please read some more or google it.

Im sure you know why they made the v spec.

If you knew this you would no there is no way it is possible to have a 91 v spec.

I dont really give a shit, if you want to make yourself look like an idiot by telling everyone that you own a 91 v spec R32, thats your business.

Theres countless threads all over the place that discuss the history of the v spec.

Hodgies already told you when they were made.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> To celebrate the success of the GT-R in both Group N and Group A racing, Nissan introduced the Skyline GT-R V-Spec ("Victory Specification") car on February 3, 1993. The V-Spec added Brembo brakes and a retuned ATTESA E-TS system to the Nismo and N1 packages, as well as 17" BBS wheels with 225/45/17 tires. The V-Spec has a list price of ¥ 5.260 million.
> 
> Finally on February 14, 1994 the Skyline GT-R V-Spec II was released, with the only change being wider 245/45/17 tires. In addition, both the V-Spec and V-Spec II had a curb weight of 1480kg (3256 lbs), weighing only 50kg more than the standard GT-R.[9] Total production of the V-Spec I and II was 1,453 and 1,303 units respectively.
> 
> Total production of the R32 Skyline GT-R was 43,394 units, with production starting on May 22, 1989. An above average proportion of the GTR's were sold in white: this is likely due to the fact that white is the national racing color of Japan in international motorsport.


They must be wrong too


Just out of curiosoty what brakes are on yours ?


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

Glenn get a life mate im not intrested in what u got to say, i take the Nissan dealerships word over yours or anyone else.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> from there nissan designed a First Victory Specification model that specially came out for "BATHURST TOOHEYS 1000" In 1991 which smashed more records in Australia beating all V8 SuperCars and Ford Cosworth


OMG 

D
R
E
A
M
E
R

You are clueless

Again, what brakes are on your v spec ?

Then why didnt you ask NNZ what diff you need for 200mph ? obviously they no more than the forum moderator here and the rest of the world ...

There no such thing as a 91 v spec no matter what muppet at NNZ said.

But like I said, just keep telling everyone that you have one and most people will just think you are an idiot ...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like your Nissan dealer knows as much about old GT-Rs as the one in ChCh.....Bugger All!! Sorry dude, But you would be the only one in the world with a "91 V-Spec" LOL

Don't believe Glenn and....well everyone else on the site, do you own research on the net.....Your are about two years early.

....does your car have a Mr Fusion unit and a Flux Capacitor?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:
> 
> 
> > I would definetly take Nissan dealerships word over a couple of people behind a screen, thinking they were the people that designed them.
> ...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by V_SPEC_R32_GTR 

I would definetly take Nissan dealerships word over a couple of people behind a screen, thinking they were the people that designed them. 

I went into my Nissan dealer to order some parts for my 32 GTR .

The chassis no was needed (fair enough) The stores man decided I obviously was not capable of copying it and went our to get it for himself. 

On approaching the car I was then told "thats not battleship grey its been painted mate" He then went and took the paint code (BLO) off the chassis plate to prove his point . We went back inside and proceeded to tell me the colour code did not exist and it was a factory mistake ( the wrong code had been stamped on ).
I tried to explain it was a nissan special order colour but he wouldnt have it - "its been painted mate"

This would not have been so bad except for the fact that the chassis no was needed for ordering an engine part only. 

V_SPEC_R32_GTR maybe you spoke to the same guy


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for the information everyone...


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread rocks :chuckle:


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Basic upgraded R34 GTR with 376 flywheel HP does about 280km/h (speedo reading) without problems...maybe up to 300 when I drive downwards...
I think realistic shuld be 270-280 if you doublecheck with GPS


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The J said:


> Oh dear lord... how did I miss that post? Not a single standard Skyline GT-R V spec in the world can achieve 320 kph. Standard meaning just speed and boost restrictor removed. To get to that speed you're looking at 560+ hp... did your car have 560+ hp when your speed limiter was removed? Then it wasn't a STANDARD V spec. So.. NO. They aren't all capable of that speed.


I'd say 600+bhp. The R32 has loads of drag. I think someone testified on another thread that 600bhp (crank) won't make 200mph with an R32.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:
> 
> 
> > Nissan was who told me it is the V-SPEC Model when i gave them the Chassis and model number.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Since you dug up an old thread , I think Glenn knows much more about GT-R's than anyone "working" at a Nissan dealership. Actually , I am sure that there are many more people out there that know things about Nissan GT-R's than the dealerships. Its almost comical the knowledge of the people you talk to at most dealerships. 

It's probably not their fault, they might not have even been alive when the cars were first made. And if they were, then they probably were in school.

To do 200 mph in an aerodynamic brick like an R32 GT-R, you need a lot of power. 600 hp would be the number that comes to my mind.


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

Dealership = Stealership

Halfords = Halfrauds

I wouldn't trust either one. LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Since you dug up an old thread , I think Glenn knows much more about GT-R's than anyone "working" at a Nissan dealership. Actually , I am sure that there are many more people out there that know things about Nissan GT-R's than the dealerships. Its almost comical the knowledge of the people you talk to at most dealerships.
> 
> It's probably not their fault, they might not have even been alive when the cars were first made. And if they were, then they probably were in school.
> 
> To do 200 mph in an aerodynamic brick like an R32 GT-R, you need a lot of power. 600 hp would be the number that comes to my mind.



I agree, the fountain of knowledge emanates from this forum.. a few drops may have found their way to the dealers.. but not many in my experience


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

nissan dealer 
'we've road tested the car for you'

me
'you're kidding. well, what did you find?'

nissan main dealer
'it goes like hot shit off a shovel'

:chairshot


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

First off buy a car that was built to do 200mph!!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

interestingly I dropped my car off to have the alignment done.... when I went back to pick it up the mileage had increased by 9km.. odd..

annoying as I practice the 2-3 minute warming up of the oil... religously.. no doubt the buggers thrashed it from cold....my poor baby


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Ronnie did 184mph ih his full weight R34 on his 1st run at TOTB and with the standard box as far as Im aware of.

Go for it my son.............


http://totb.co.uk/images/movies/rocket_ron_totbii.wmv


----------

